# New salary rule for expats to bring their families to the UAE



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

Expats wanting to bring their families to the UAE must earn a minimum of AED10,000 a month under new rules.

UAE raises minimum salary limit for expats with family

:juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

How would that affect someone who was coming to the UAE to work on a Self Employed basis? Would the company normally confirm that x would be their minimum salary?

Thanks.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> How would that affect someone who was coming to the UAE to work on a Self Employed basis? Would the company normally confirm that x would be their minimum salary?
> 
> Thanks.


You need to have a basic salary and meet the minimum requirements even if you are self employed.


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

Willsy1 said:


> How would that affect someone who was coming to the UAE to work on a Self Employed basis? Would the company normally confirm that x would be their minimum salary?
> 
> Thanks.


Its for employed.


----------



## traveller to new world (Jul 2, 2009)

hi,
this rule apply to the basic salary or the total CTC...


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

who could live with a family here for less than 10K anyway?


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Geordie Armani said:


> who could live with a family here for less than 10K anyway?


I was thinking the same thing... Does that mean 10k disposable income!?


----------

